# Where are my veggie friends?



## Neen (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm really commited to starting to be a vegetarian. I've always leaned toward being one any way naturally. Tried and failed in the past, longest stretch was 8 months. Where are my veggie friends? Any tips or advice for me that you could share is welcome!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 1, 2008)

I never thought about going veggie because I do love meat. But so many of the people that I have met here are vegetarians, and they have all cooked me vegetarian meals that I can really appreciate how easy and delish it can be. I also can't cook meat properly no matter how hard I try, so that helps as well with me eating vegetarian without even trying. I will gladly eat meat, but I think it will have to be when someone cooks its for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been one since age 12, so I can't say i've ever really known any other way to cook, shop, or order out. I don't know of a single restaurant that does not have salad.

Truthfully....and I think this may not be the answer you wanted but it's the best I have--go to PETA's website and read up on the factory farming industry. Watch some film footage of slaughterhouses on either PETA's site or the Human Society's. Read "Fastfood Nation" or any other book that tells the truth about how meat gets to your plate.

Only do all that if you're serious, because it will probably be pretty upsetting.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 1, 2008)

PETA lies so much though...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 1, 2008)

Tooz said:


> PETA lies so much though...



I do understand people find them to be contrversial and sensantionalistic. I really do. But pretty much any organization devoted to promoting something provocative (pro choice, pro life, the NRA) is going to have that same image problem.

Animal rights are something people feel very strongly about on both sides, and of course there are a huge number of controversial issues such as hunting, wearing fur, animal research for science, etc.

However, I think with the factory farming issue, the plight of those animals is pretty widely documented and to some degree, think there is some mainstream agreement on it, even among meat eaters.

I know my suggestion to Neen was pretty radical, kind of a "scared straight" meme. But honestly if somebody proactively asks how to become vegetarian, that is really my best advice.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 1, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I've been one since age 12, so I can't say i've ever really known any other way to cook, shop, or order out. I don't know of a single restaurant that does not have salad.
> 
> Truthfully....and I think this may not be the answer you wanted but it's the best I have--go to PETA's website and read up on the factory farming industry. Watch some film footage of slaughterhouses on either PETA's site or the Human Society's. Read "Fastfood Nation" or any other book that tells the truth about how meat gets to your plate.
> 
> Only do all that if you're serious, because it will probably be pretty upsetting.



I tried and it didn't work for me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 1, 2008)

I was raised a lacto vegetarian so i never had to make the choice to go vegetarian so i have no suggestions on that. I do have a suggestion on making things easy. Figure out 5-10 of your favorite recipes. If it calls for meat find a way to make it vegetarian and plan your major meals around those recipes. I have never been tempted to eat meat since vegetarian food can be just as convenient. Boxed vegetarian dishes arent too healthy so making your own food would be healthier but the boxed stuff is tatsty and easy when you're tired.
One of my favorite meat like staples is the Morning Star crumbles. They're what ground beef would be like (i think). I put them in for a quick boost of protein in spaghetti and various rice concoctions that i make. I also keep a staple of beans around. They're a tasty quick food and easy to doctor up with salsa, guracamole and use corn tortillas or tortilla chips to eat them..


----------



## Kate (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been trying a lacto-ovo-pesce-tarian diet, which essentially means that I'll eat eggs and dairy but the only meat I'll eat is seafood. No pork, beef, chicken, etc.
It has been easier than I anticipated so far (a little over a month). I started it in the first place for health reasons and animal rights reasons, and I may cut out seafood in the future as well...I just didn't want to cut out ALL meat all at once.
I've thought about going back to eating red meat and poultry, but now that I know that I can go without it, I think I'd feel really guilty if I did start eating it again. If you really want to do it, go for it! You can start by cutting out just a few meats, or even just wean off of them if you want. 
I've also discovered, even though it's just common sense, that it really really helps to have a vegetarian friend who knows how to cook delicious veggie foods.
Good luck!


----------



## Fud (Apr 3, 2008)

For being vege for 3 years was very easy for me, if you have to push yourself to do it maybe you shouldn't be vege?


----------



## Creepy (Apr 5, 2008)

Allow me to quote the late, great Jennifer Paterson:
_"Vegetarians? Those poor people!"_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 5, 2008)

"Vegetarianism is harmless enough though it is apt to fill a man with wind and self-righteousness." ~Robert Hutchison, address to the British Medical Association, 1930 

"In the strict scientific sense we all feed on death - even vegetarians." ~ Star Trek's Mr. Spock :eat1:


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't claw my way to the top of the food chain to eat vegetables.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2008)

The above posts are amazingly rude.

Not only did Neen *not* ask for anyone's opinions on vegetarianism, she specifically said she wanted to be one. And numerous posters after her identified themselves as such.

Many of us practice this lifestyle for ethical reasons, and so long as we're being polite about it, do NOT deserve to have it ridiculed.


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry if i offended. Was just being my normal "kiddly" self. 

_
"I didnt claw my way to the top of the food chain to eat vegetables was the newsgroup signature of Dwight Tovey in 1991; it is not known if he coined the phrase, which quickly appears on T-shirts, buttons and bumper stickers. _"


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't figure out why it should threaten someone what others put into their mouths.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 5, 2008)

Tina said:


> I can't figure out why it should threaten someone what others put into their mouths.



This *must* be a new bumper sticker for the LGBT organizations.

Awesome.

And yeah, I don't display self righteousness. I only mention it if it's applicable to a situation or if somebody asks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're not interested in this, then feel free to keep the negativity out of it. This thread was created for people who are interested in vegetarianism to share ideas and tips and they certainly have a right to do so without people raining on their parade. 

Thanks.

/mod


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 5, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> If you're not interested in this, then feel free to keep the negativity out of it. This thread was created for people who are interested in vegetarianism to share ideas and tips and they certainly have a right to do so without people raining on their parade.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> /mod



Well, if we're being ruthlessly technical and relentlessly compliant isn't vegetarianism a form of *DIET* and therefore proscribed from all mention forevermore on these here boards? 

Seems we're opening a dangerous back door to discussions of the ethics of Atkins or the morality of Jenny Craig when we cross this fine line?

If I call a meating (sic) of my fellow committed omnivores will we be allowed the same latitude re dietary discussions?!? HMMMM?!? Will we???




I KEED!  Sorry for any offense given by my prior remarks on this thread.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 5, 2008)

Neen said:


> I'm really commited to starting to be a vegetarian. I've always leaned toward being one any way naturally. Tried and failed in the past, longest stretch was 8 months. Where are my veggie friends? Any tips or advice for me that you could share is welcome!



Well if you're looking to go on a diet, I suggest carrots and celery for snacks and for dinner cut up a cucumber....worked for me back on the high school wrestling team.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 5, 2008)

Tina said:


> I can't figure out why it should threaten someone what others put into their mouths.



I can't figure out why it should threaten someone if someone else is built differently, either, but...go figure. Some people are easily threatened, and vegetarians, like fat people, make others uneasy because they are _different_. I certainly don't presume to criticize what other people eat, but people who discover I don't eat meat are often downright hostile: what right do I have to a different lifestyle?
Then, too, I don't think we humans have ever entirely made peace with the idea of eating other beings that experience sensations and emotions similar to ours: many of us feel, if not guilty, at least uneasy, and we try to hide that feeling or deny it. Quite a number of Native American peoples have origin myths about how Buffalo Woman or some other supernatural figure first gave their people permission to eat animals, and the ancient Greeks indulged in the fantasy that the animals they sacrificed "agreed" to be killed. People who feel this uneasiness may project their anxiety onto vegetarians and imagine that the latter are somehow critical of them (and, of course, some are).


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 5, 2008)

OK, let's get back to the original topic...who's here is a vegetarian? And what advice can you give Neen?


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

just to clarify. i don't have any problems with this what so ever. 2 of my closest friends are vegetarians/vegans and my mom doesn't eat meat except for fish. 

the quote wasn't appropriate. i know ye get enough crap as it is. 
sorry! :doh:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll add something to get us back on track. I've been veggie for around 15 years now. It was not that hard for me to make the transition, but for others it is tougher. I think one of the many reasons some people "slip" is due to boredom. People who first become vegetarian are not sure what to eat and often end up eating the same things over and over. No wonder people fall off the wagon.

So, my advice to you: be adventurous. Be willing to try the different varieties of protein available to you whether it be tofu, tempeh, seitan, or even the line of frozen Boca, Morningstar and Gardenburger items. If you like to cook, search vegetarian websites for recipes and tips on how to prepare these things if you have not before. Or subscribe to a vegetarian magazine like Vegetarian Times. If you don't like to cook, I hate to break it to you, but it is a must to be veggie and get adequate nutrition. Search for quick and easy recipes to keep from getting discouraged.

Last but not least, if you have more questions as time goes on bump this thread and ask them. I'm happy to help, as I'm sure others are also.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmm...well, I was raised a vegetarian, then included meat for about 20 years or so, now I find myself swinging back to vegetarian meals more and more. I have a couple points to suggest.

1). Definitely try to eat more ethnic foods. It's very easy to go vegetarian with Mexican, Chinese, Italian and Indian foods. A little harder if you're used to straight American style eating.

2). Personally, I would not recommend trying to use the meat substitutes, at least at first. Because while some are better than others, they just don't taste like meat. And when you do try them, just consider them to be a different food source, and see if you like the taste without comparing it to the meat. If you expect TVP to taste like ground beef, you're going to be disappointed, even though it can be quite tasty in it's own right. 

And, I'll agree with the others...cooking is highly advisable!


----------



## Markt (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been vegan for five years. It was a lot like quitting cigarettes. The first month felt like a big change but then I got used to it and now I can't imagine going back.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 9, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Hmmm...well, I was raised a vegetarian, then included meat for about 20 years or so, now I find myself swinging back to vegetarian meals more and more. I have a couple points to suggest.
> 
> 1). Definitely try to eat more ethnic foods. It's very easy to go vegetarian with Mexican, Chinese, Italian and Indian foods. A little harder if you're used to straight American style eating.
> 
> ...



One thing about these is, it seems to make a big difference if you've been vegetarian all, or most of your life, or if you are using them to transition out of eating meat. I think if you eat a veggie burger or soy chicken expecting it to taste like a beef based burger or real chicken, it will taste weird to you. If you don't know or remember what the original tastes like, you will just think of it as, how you called it, a different food source.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 10, 2008)

My husband says that the only stuff that really tastes like meat are the things we get at a vegetarian chinese restaurant. All the other meat substitutes dont. He embraces fake meat though, he loves his hotdogs and soy crumble sloppy joes. 
I have never had the real stuff so i wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 10, 2008)

Exactly! Lots of it is really tasty. Just don't expect it to taste like meat.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2008)

Not currently a vegetarian, but I was for several years. Homemade savory things to put in sandwiches were the hardest for me to find. Here's a chickpea patty recipe (originally a falafel recipe from Allrecipes.com) that I make a lot and put into sandwiches that satisfies that craving. They keep well in the fridge for a few days; I actually like them better after they've been chilled.

1 15 oz. can chickpeas (garbanzos), drained
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, finely chopped
3/4 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons whole wheat flour
1/2 can chopped black olives (the large size can). Drain well.
1 egg
A couple handfuls of frozen corn kernels (optional)
olive oil for frying 


You can use a hand masher to mix everything. I prefer using a food processor.

Mince the onion and garlic in a food processor. Add everything else but the chick peas and olives and give it a whir. Add in the chick peas and blend until mostly smooth (I like a few lumps). Hand stir in the chopped olives.

If you've mashed it by hand, form into small patties about 3 inches across. If you've used a food processor it will be more batter-like and you can drop it by a large spoon into hot oil in the pan.

Fry in a few tablespoons of olive oil, turning once, until golden brown on both sides.

These are great in pocket bread with mayo (or Veganaise), tomatoes and sprouts.


Shepherd's Pie made with garbanzos in place of beef also makes a really satsifying main dish that feels a little like a meat dish.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 11, 2008)

Oooh, Rainy, I'm going to try those...love chickpeas!

Here's my favorite veggie "burger" 

*Cauliflower Patties *(makes a great veggie burger)

Chop together in a food processor, or quite finely if by hand

1 C raw cauliflower
1 C cashews
1 small onion
1 clove of garlic

Add
1 T dried parsely or 2  3 fresh chopped 
¼ t salt
¼ t thyme
1 T Flour (whole wheat is fine)
2 beaten eggs
and, if you wish, 1 cup of grated cheese

Form into patties, and fry with just a touch of oil at low-med heat till browned.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 11, 2008)

Saving your cauliflower recipe too, peaches. Looks like a good way to get veggies in.

Forgot to add above that the chick pea patties are best with freshly cooked garbanzos. I usually use the olive can to measure the amount.


----------



## wistful (Apr 12, 2008)

Neen, in case you weren't aware there are tons of really active veggie/vegan forums out there.I'm not a vegan or even a vegetarian myself but I sometimes look at vegan forums and buy vegan cookbooks because vegans often come up with fabulously creative ways to eat grains and veggies.I really am trying to think of new ways to eat vegetables both for health reasons and also because I love them so damned much.Unfortunately,all of my links to different vegan forums are on a different computer then the one I'm currently using but here's a link to the one forum I recall well... postpunkkitchen(I have one of her books and love it!):

http://www.postpunkkitchen.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Neen (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you everyone! I love the recipes, and will be trying more ethnic food..i'm greek, so i love spanikopita (spinich feta pie) and greek salad..mmm and tofu pad thai, and spring rolls, and i just found out some chinese places make general tso tofu..(general tso chicken was my fav food, so this is a awesome alternative!)


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 12, 2008)

I LOVE spring rolls. They're really easy to make too! I have some good asian markets here and i get the skins and soak them in a big tupperwear of cold water and fill them with mint, chopped carrots, chopped tofu, lettuce and green onions. Then i make a sauce to dip them in made of hoisen sauce and chunky peanut butter. That stuff is like crack to me  Now i'm going to have to make some


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2008)

Neen, I was a vegetarian for 15 years. Still am about 85% of the time (yeah I know that doesn't count).

The one thing that helped the most was to find or create analogs for your favorite meat dishes. Think of the things you worry you will miss the most, and find a way to replace them. That can seem daunting but it absolutely can be done. You'd be amazed at the wealth of recipes that exist for the sole purpose of recreating meat dishes. 

I haven't read the whole thread so please forgive me if I'm repeating what someone else has said -- check out www.vegweb.com for hundreds and hundreds of vegetarian and vegan recipes. You can search by "meat" to find replacements for things you love. Not all of them are convincing, but enough are that I don't think you'll find yourself yearning for a pork roast. 

If you're craving junk food (and a LOT of junk food has animal products) there is a great site called www.foodfightgrocery.com . It is a vegan junk food site, with everything from cookies and cakes to "jerky" type things and canned foods. It's awesome. Good for cravings.

If you're feeling adventurous, give some of the things at http://www.vegieworld.com/ a try. It's a New York based store that sells meat analogs to asian vegetarian restaurants around the country. They have crazy things like "fish ham" which sound insane but are awesome and delicious. Everything has a good meaty texture. Really affordable, too. 

Remind yourself all the time of the reasons that you want to do this. If it is something that really means a lot to you, and I can tell that it does, you will absolutely be able to do it. Once you get into the swing of vegetarian eating, you'll be fine.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I LOVE spring rolls. They're really easy to make too! I have some good asian markets here and i get the skins and soak them in a big tupperwear of cold water and fill them with mint, chopped carrots, chopped tofu, lettuce and green onions. Then i make a sauce to dip them in made of hoisen sauce and chunky peanut butter. That stuff is like crack to me  Now i'm going to have to make some



omg that sounds delicious!!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> My husband says that the only stuff that really tastes like meat are the things we get at a vegetarian chinese restaurant. All the other meat substitutes dont. He embraces fake meat though, he loves his hotdogs and soy crumble sloppy joes.
> I have never had the real stuff so i wouldn't know the difference.



Oh! In my post above I gave the link for May Wah vegetarian food (http://www.vegieworld.com/) and didn't notice your post until just now. This IS that stuff you find in chinese restaurants, so your husband might love it. Take a look. The stuff is cheap enough that you can try a bunch of different things. They have the classic "chicken" substitute that you find in so many vegetarian chinese places. I love it.


----------



## wistful (Apr 13, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> If you're craving junk food (and a LOT of junk food has animal products) there is a great site called www.foodfightgrocery.com . It is a vegan junk food site, with everything from cookies and cakes to "jerky" type things and canned foods. It's awesome. Good for cravings.




Waxwing,I wanted to thank you for this link!! I just placed an order there for a whole bunch of stuff I've never tried before but have been meaning to.I'm especially looking forward to the primal jerky which I've heard good things about.

Also I wanted to ask you how you like to prepare the fake chicken you linked to at the other place.I'm curious about some of these meat analogs but I'm not quite sure what to do with them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Oh! In my post above I gave the link for May Wah vegetarian food (http://www.vegieworld.com/) and didn't notice your post until just now. This IS that stuff you find in chinese restaurants, so your husband might love it. Take a look. The stuff is cheap enough that you can try a bunch of different things. They have the classic "chicken" substitute that you find in so many vegetarian chinese places. I love it.



I already bookmarked it  I am probably going to buy some stuff in the nearish future there


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2008)

wistful said:


> Waxwing,I wanted to thank you for this link!! I just placed an order there for a whole bunch of stuff I've never tried before but have been meaning to.I'm especially looking forward to the primal jerky which I've heard good things about.
> 
> Also I wanted to ask you how you like to prepare the fake chicken you linked to at the other place.I'm curious about some of these meat analogs but I'm not quite sure what to do with them.



Primal jerky is really good. Just make sure you have dental floss handy for afterwards  It's really filling and full of flavor and a decent texture.
I love Stonewall's Jerquee, i limit myself to one bag once in a while since its so salty and yummers


----------



## Neen (Apr 13, 2008)

Mmm my mouth is watering with the thoughts of spring rolls! I have hoison sauce and peanut butter so..i might have to make some ASAP!


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 13, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Not currently a vegetarian, but I was for several years. Homemade savory things to put in sandwiches were the hardest for me to find. Here's a chickpea patty recipe (originally a falafel recipe from Allrecipes.com) that I make a lot and put into sandwiches that satisfies that craving. They keep well in the fridge for a few days; I actually like them better after they've been chilled.
> 
> 1 15 oz. can chickpeas (garbanzos), drained
> 1 medium onion, finely chopped
> ...




So, Rainyday, I made these patties this morning, and they're delicious!! Only thing though, my "batter" was too dry and crumbly...so I ended up adding an egg to bind together more....any experience with that problem? Thanks for the great recipe, I love them!

PS. I made a sauce for the sandwiches out of light sour cream, green onions, garlic clove, parsley, lemon zest and lemon juice, salt and pepper...whizzed it up in the food processor...was awesome with the patties, tomato in a pita pocket.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 13, 2008)

wistful said:


> Waxwing,I wanted to thank you for this link!! I just placed an order there for a whole bunch of stuff I've never tried before but have been meaning to.I'm especially looking forward to the primal jerky which I've heard good things about.
> 
> Also I wanted to ask you how you like to prepare the fake chicken you linked to at the other place.I'm curious about some of these meat analogs but I'm not quite sure what to do with them.



YAY! That's great news! I love that jerky so much, but Megan is right-- it's a jaw-killer.

The chicken I like to brown in a little oil, with some garlic, and then go nuts. It can easily be an Asian stir-fry, or you can add some thyme and sage and serve it with potatoes and veggies all thanksgiving-like. Toss it with BBQ sauce and put it on a big chewy roll. 

It's pretty adaptable because it doesn't get mushy. Tell me what you think of it!

Oh and good call bringing up Post Punk Kitchen. On that note I would recommend Isa Moskowitz's (who is, by the way, an incredibly sweet person AND a BBW) books as well:

Vegan With a Vengeance
and 
Veganomicon

Couple more great cookbooks: 
If you're feeling fancy and have some extra money, every recipe in the Millenium cookbook is wonderful. Millenium is a 4-star vegetarian restaurant in San Francisco. Elegant, inventive, difficult stuff to impress people.

Ditto both cookbooks from The Candle Cafe in New York. Fantastic stuff.

Get cookin!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2008)

I second Vegan with a Vengance. It's a lot of fun just to read! I enjoyed that book, i read it cover to cover lol 
i haven't followed any recipes but i sort of use recipes as inspiration and a jumping off point.

ooh i wonder wehre in SF is Millenium.. i'd love to take hubby on a date there and leave the kid(s) with grandpa for the night  off to google now!  I've been to Greens in SF and it was really good.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 13, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I second Vegan with a Vengance. It's a lot of fun just to read! I enjoyed that book, i read it cover to cover lol
> i haven't followed any recipes but i sort of use recipes as inspiration and a jumping off point.
> 
> ooh i wonder wehre in SF is Millenium.. i'd love to take hubby on a date there and leave the kid(s) with grandpa for the night  off to google now!  I've been to Greens in SF and it was really good.



I forgot about Greens! That's a wonderful place, and anytime I can sit on the water and eat, I'm happy.

Millenium is on Geary St. in the Tenderloin. Oh, I'm sorry, the Theater District. . It's gorgeous! You absolutely should go.

Don't bother googling! I am at your service:

http://www.millenniumrestaurant.com/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 13, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> The chicken I like to brown in a little oil, with some garlic, and then go nuts. It can easily be an Asian stir-fry, or you can add some thyme and sage and serve it with potatoes and veggies all thanksgiving-like.



Seeing Waxwing's post reminded me: if you stir-fry the chicken with onions, carrots, and celery, you can make up a brown gravy recipe, stir that in, and then pop the whole thing into a pie shell and bake at 400 for 20 min. and 350 for another 20 min. Presto! Chicken pot pie! This is a good company dish, by the way.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 13, 2008)

*pout* I wanna go to Millenium. Darn my exclusively carnivorous friends and family


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> *pout* I wanna go to Millenium. Darn my exclusively carnivorous friends and family



If you could convince some of them to go, they would be pleasantly surprised. I think that the fear dyed in the wool carnivores have about vegetarian restos is that they'll be bland and boring. Millenium is a great place to dispel those myths. Make them take you for your birthday.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> So, Rainyday, I made these patties this morning, and they're delicious!! Only thing though, my "batter" was too dry and crumbly...so I ended up adding an egg to bind together more....any experience with that problem? Thanks for the great recipe, I love them!
> 
> PS. I made a sauce for the sandwiches out of light sour cream, green onions, garlic clove, parsley, lemon zest and lemon juice, salt and pepper...whizzed it up in the food processor...was awesome with the patties, tomato in a pita pocket.



Eek. It IS supposed to have an egg in it. I copied the recipe from a file on my computer rather than the scribbled paper I keep in the kitchen with my adjustments on it. I did have the crumbly problem and that's why I turned to the egg thing too. Glad you figured it out. If a mod's reading this, maybe they could edit the recipe above?

That sauce sounds great, btw! And I got cauliflower and cashews this weekend to try the patties tomorrow.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2008)

Another recipe to add. I love the spinach and brown rice patties that Wild Oats sells, but they're expensive and too salty. Yesterday I did some experimenting and came up with a close facsimile that I like even better.

*Spinach and brown rice patties*

1/2 cup finely chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup butter
12 oz. bag fresh spinach
3 large eggs 
1/8 teaspoon white pepper (black would be okay)
pinch of nutmeg
1 tablespoon + 2 teaspoons tamari (or soy sauce)
3/4 cup homemade whole wheat bread crumbs (just whiz toasted bread in a food processor to make crumbs)
1/2 cup grated parmesan (grated, not shredded)
1-1/2 cups cooked _short grain_ brown rice
olive oil

Saute onion and garlic in butter until tender. While that's cooking, stack spinach leaves on top of each other and cut into 1/2-inch wide strips (chiffonade). Add spinach to onion mix and saute for a couple of minutes until wilted. Remove from heat and let cool so it doesn't cook the eggs. 

Mix eggs, pepper, nutmeg and tamari in a bowl. Add cooled spinach mixture, along with bread crumbs, parmesan and rice. Mix.

Chill mix for at least 45 minutes. Heat olive oil in a skillet over medium to medium high heat. Form mix into patties about 2-1/2" across and 1/2 thick and cook until browned on both sides. 

(I think two eggs might work just as well. Going to experiment with that next time.)


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Rainyday,

Cool...glad I figured out the egg thing! 

Those spinach patties look awesome too! Do you think one could use frozen spinach if it's dried well? 

Looks like we're having a patty throwdown!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 14, 2008)

Rainy-

Can i make a vegan version of this without the cheese? It looks really good but i'm trying to eat fewer animal products. Does the cheese have a purpose beyond flavor?

LY, my experience with frozen spinach is you typically can use it in place of fresh but you have to drain it very very well to the point where i honestly think fresh is easier. Frozen seems to absorb about a dozen times its weight in water.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya on the spinach thing. It's just that frozen spinach is cheaper and more convenient (in that it doesn't require a special purchase and use within a couple days.... I keep my freezer stocked with frozen). For draining, I just squeeze it out in a couple paper towels..works very well.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 14, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Yeah, I hear ya on the spinach thing. It's just that frozen spinach is cheaper and more convenient (in that it doesn't require a special purchase and use within a couple days.... I keep my freezer stocked with frozen). For draining, I just squeeze it out in a couple paper towels..works very well.



That is true, and i've read a couple of places that frozen vegetables have more nutrional value than fresh. I use frozen in pasta where it can be drained with the cooking water, but when i've tried to eat in plain, i find it's just too watery.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean...I generally just use the frozen for cooking things, not as a side dish.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 14, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and say: I'm really liking this thread.:wubu: I wanted to become a vegetarian in the past. But I always failed. I wasn't doing it to be on a 'diet'. I was introduced to the idea from a co-worker. She told me to watch the video "Meet your Meat" on the PETA site. It broke my heart. Now, I am not saying that I'm a big animal lover. I just believe that every living thing should be treated with kindness and respect. 
Thanks for inspiring me again.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2008)

rainyday said:


> If a mod's reading this, maybe they could edit the recipe above?




It's done!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 14, 2008)

I am slowly inching my way back to being a vegetarian. I was one for about a year and then I had a relapse. I'm not one now but I am limiting the meat I eat and eventually will do it 100%. I am a big animal lover and I feel like a hypocrite when I eat meat. Plus, I always felt better when I wasn't eating meat. Good luck to you. And me....


----------



## rainyday (Apr 15, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Do you think one could use frozen spinach if it's dried well?
> 
> Looks like we're having a patty throwdown!



Bring 'em on! I'd love more ideas for them. I just found a recipe for a hemp seed one that I am going to try soon too.

I think frozen spinach would probably work fine as long as you did the squeezing. I don't know a volume to tell you though. I'm going to make them again today or tomorrow and I'll measure out how many cups the spinach is once it's cooked.



LoveBHMS said:


> Rainy-
> 
> Can i make a vegan version of this without the cheese? It looks really good but i'm trying to eat fewer animal products. Does the cheese have a purpose beyond flavor?



It's there for flavor and adds salt. May also have a binding effect, but I'm not sure. If you left it out, maybe try some soy mozzarella instead or add additional bread crumbs. What will you use to replace the eggs?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's done!



Thanks, SVS.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 15, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Bring 'em on! I'd love more ideas for them. I just found a recipe for a hemp seed one that I am going to try soon too.
> 
> I think frozen spinach would probably work fine as long as you did the squeezing. I don't know a volume to tell you though. I'm going to make them again today or tomorrow and I'll measure out how many cups the spinach is once it's cooked.
> 
> ...



There are several egg replacers on the market. i also think if you just need something to bind it, any liquid such as soy milk could work. i think if you use liquid of some sort plus a teaspon of corn starch, it replaces eggs with no problem.


----------



## Half Full (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I just ordered some tofu jerky and some yummy Vietnamese chili sauce!


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 17, 2008)

Rainyday, I just wanted to thank you again for my delicious lunch! 
(your chickpea patties in pita bread with tomato, herb sauce) I'm still licking my lips!

Janelle


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Rainyday, I just wanted to thank you again for my delicious lunch!
> (your chickpea patties in pita bread with tomato, herb sauce) I'm still licking my lips!
> 
> Janelle



Thanks for sharing that, Janelle. Makes me happy to hear. 


And an update on the spinach patties: Made them again today and the spinach, without the onion mixed in, is about 2 cups cooked. That should give a guage when using frozen. I also left out one of the eggs and they were just fine. 

Tried using a stainless steel pan for one round and they stuck badly even with non-stick spray and oil. Definitely only work with teflon.


----------



## rainyday (May 4, 2008)

Here's a vegan one I made tonight that was tasty. I have a wussy palate and can only do mild stuff, but it was okay for me even with the spices. My cayenne says "mild cayenne" though, so maybe that makes a difference. It came from somewhere online, but I don't remember where now.

*Moroccan Spiced Chickpea Soup*

Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 1 hour 
Yield: 6 servings 

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for garnish 
1 large onion, medium diced 
6 to 8 cloves garlic, pressed 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon (I'd use 3/4 tea. next time instead)
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 heaping teaspoon sweet paprika 
1 (14.5-ounce) can chopped tomatoes (used 4 fresh romas instead)
3 (15-ounce) cans chickpeas, drained and rinsed well 
1 quart vegetable broth or reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1 teaspoon sugar (didn't use)
Kosher salt (didn't use--really didn't need more salt than what was in the chick peas)
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 (5-ounce) package pre-washed baby spinach 

Heat olive oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic and saute until the onions begin to turn translucent; lower heat if browning starts to occur. Add spices and saute a minute or so. Add tomatoes, chickpeas, broth, and sugar. Season with a couple pinches of salt and 10 grinds fresh pepper. Stir well. Chickpeas should be just covered with liquid. If level is shy, add some water so the chickpeas are just covered. 
Bring to a simmer, then lower heat to low and gently simmer for 45 minutes. 

Remove soup from heat. Use a potato masher to mash up some of the chickpeas right in the pot. Stir in the spinach and let heat through until wilted, just a couple minutes. 

Season again, to taste, with salt and pepper.


----------



## Sugar (May 10, 2008)

Somewhat off topic, but I found this recipe and it looks like such a great way to get what you need and stay away from meat. 






Lasagna Rolls

12 whole-wheat lasagna noodles
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 (14 ounce) package extra-firm water-packed tofu, drained, rinsed and crumbled
3 cups chopped spinach
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons finely chopped Kalamata olives
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 (14 ounce) jar marinara sauce, preferably lower-sodium, divided 
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese 

Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Cook noodles according to package directions. Drain, rinse, return to the pot and cover with cold water until ready to use.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 20 seconds. Add tofu and spinach and cook, stirring often, until the spinach wilts and the mixture is heated through, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a bowl; stir in Parmesan, olives, crushed red pepper, salt and 2/3 cup marinara sauce.

Wipe out the pan and spread 1 cup of the remaining marinara sauce in the bottom. To make lasagna rolls, place a noodle on a work surface and spread 1/4 cup of the tofu filling along it. Roll up and place the roll, seam-side down, in the pan. Repeat with the remaining noodles and filling. (The tofu rolls will be tightly packed in the pan.) Spoon the remaining marinara sauce over the rolls.

Place the pan over high heat, cover and bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to medium; let simmer for 3 minutes. Sprinkle the rolls with mozzarella and cook, covered, until the cheese is melted and the rolls are heated through, 1 to 2 minutes. Serve hot. 

Yield: 6 servings (2 rolls)

Calories: 386 kcal|Carbohydrates: 42 g|Dietary Fiber: 6 g|Fat: 15 g|Protein: 24 g|Sugars: 1 g


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I LOVE spring rolls. They're really easy to make too! I have some good asian markets here and i get the skins and soak them in a big tupperwear of cold water and fill them with mint, chopped carrots, chopped tofu, lettuce and green onions. Then i make a sauce to dip them in made of hoisen sauce and chunky peanut butter. That stuff is like crack to me  Now i'm going to have to make some



Was revisting this thread. Megan, how do you cook the tofu for you rolls? Do you saute it ? What sort of seasonings do you use? I really want to make the above recipe, especially with summer coming up. Seems like the perfect light thing to eat.


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2008)

Got the below recipe from the fat free vegan website. I used an immersion blender to smooth out the texture once the peas/sweet potatos were soft. Then I added the kale. It is absoutely delicious! But unless you're using a canned or concertrated veggie stock, it really needs salt. Lots of it.

Yellow Split-Pea Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Kale
(click for printer-friendly version)

You may cook this soup either in a pressure cooker or in a regular pot. You will need to have a pressure cooker that has at least a 7-quart capacity; for smaller cookers, cut the recipe in half or in thirds. Also, if you're using a jiggle-top pressure cooker, add one teaspoon of oil to prevent foaming.

2 medium onions, chopped
1 1/2 teaspoons whole cumin
1 teaspoon black mustard seeds
1/4 teaspoon canola oil (necessary for tempering the spices)
2 teaspoons ginger paste or 1 tablespoon finely minced fresh ginger
2 teaspoons finely minced garlic
2 medium sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
8 cups water
3 cups dried yellow split peas, picked over and rinsed
1-2 tablespoons mild curry powder (to taste)
Salt to taste (optional)
1 bunch kale

Spray a large pressure cooker or pot with cooking spray and sauté the onions for about 5 minutes. When they are becoming translucent, push them to one side and pour the cumin and mustard seeds directly onto the bottom of the pot. Pour the canola oil over the seeds and stir them lightly. As soon as the seeds begin to pop, mix them in with the onions. Add the ginger and garlic, and cook for one more minute. Add the sweet potatoes, water, split peas and curry powder. Stir well.

If using a pressure cooker, seal the cooker and bring it up to high pressure. Cook at high pressure for 8 minutes; then remove from the heat and allow the pressure to come down naturally.

If you're cooking it in a regular pot, cover the pot and simmer until the split peas are tender and beginning to break down, about an hour. Stir regularly to make sure that the split peas don't stick to the bottom of the pan, and add water if necessary.

While the soup is cooking, wash the kale and remove and discard the tough central rib. Chop the leaves coarsely. When the split peas are cooked, add the kale to the pot, season to taste with salt, and add additional water if the soup is too thick. Cover the pot. For kale that retains some crunch, simply leave the pot covered for 5 or 10 minutes without heating, allowing the kale to cook in the heat of the soup. For kale that is more tender, you may return the pot to low heat for 10 minutes.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 15, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Was revisting this thread. Megan, how do you cook the tofu for you rolls? Do you saute it ? What sort of seasonings do you use? I really want to make the above recipe, especially with summer coming up. Seems like the perfect light thing to eat.



I usually buy savory baked tofu. Trader Joes has a few good baked tofus. I also like buying 5 spice or savory baked tofu from the health food section of my local grocery store. The less work for me the better  I also buy pre shredded carrots so I only have to chop up the green onion. Then i set up a spread on a folding table and a big bowl of water to soak the skins and my hubby puts together his own burrito style spring roll and i do it my way too  oh man now i need to get some mint from the store so i can make some!


----------



## Brandi (May 15, 2008)

I just made 60 spring rolls...they all had glass noodles, shredded carrots, thinly sliced red pepper, and broccoli...OMG soooo good. Had to cook ten to test the flavour ya know lmao
These are for the potluck tomorrow at lunch


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2008)

*Summer Black Bean Salad*

This is adapted from a Moosewood Cookbook recipe. It's best with the orzo, but good without it too. The dressing is what makes this salad great--make extra of it if you do use the pasta. Whenever I've taken this to picnics, it's a hit.

Salad

4 cups dry black beans
1/2 cup finely minced red onion
About 3/4 cup of packed, finely minced fresh parsley 
2 sweet red peppers (or one red and one orange or yellow), finely chopped
2-3 cups cooked orzo pasta (optional)
1/2 to 1 cup crumbled feta 

Dressing--May want to make extra

6 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic
3 to 4 tablespoons lemon juice
6 to 8 tablespoons red wine vinegar (balsamic's too heavy-make sure you use red wine)
1 to 1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 

Optional add-in: Small container of cherry or grape tomatoes, sliced in half 

I use a pressure cooker to cook the beans and don't soak beforehand. To cook the regular way, cook presoaked beans in gently simmering water, partially covered, just until done. Check after 45 minutes. Make sure not to overcook them--they should be tender and just firm enough that they'll hold their shape when mixed.

While beans are cooking, make the dressing. I double the dressing recipe and use about half the extra amount, especially if using the orzo. As soon as beans are done, drain if needed and mix with dressing while still warm. Allow to cool to at least room temperature so cheese won't soften.

When cool, mix in onion, parsley, red peppers, orzo and feta. The flavors penetrate better if refrigerated for a few hours, but it can be served immediately if you like.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 17, 2008)

I frequent the fat free vegan blog ( a misnomer, because the recipes do use oil!), I made this one for dinner tonight. But since fresh corn is plentiful and cheap this time of year, I used fresh instead of frozen. Makes a big difference.
chili Mac 


2 cups elbow macaroni 
1 onion, chopped 
1 15-ounce can tomato sauce 
1 1/2 cups water 
4 teaspoons mild chili powder* 
1/4 teaspoon chipotle chili powder 
10 ounces frozen corn kernels 
1 16-ounce can pinto or kidney beans, rinsed and drained 
2 to 3 tablespoons nutritional yeast 
5 cups thinly-sliced kale (thick stems removed before slicing) or other greens** 
salt and pepper, to taste 

Cook the pasta in plenty of boiling water until tender. Drain. Sauté onion in a large non-stick pot until translucent. Add remaining ingredients, as well as cooked pasta. Simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Serve hot. 

*This is chili powder, not pepper, a mixture of mild chili peppers and cumin that adds no heat to the dish. If you want it spicy, add cayenne or additional chipotle chili powder. 
**If you use a faster-cooking green such as spinach, add it during the last 3 minutes of cooking.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 21, 2008)

Last night we had tacos, but used this stuff called Smart Ground in place of ground beef. No lie... tastes JUST like ground beef with taco seasonings! My new favorite food!


----------



## JMNYC (Aug 21, 2008)

Neen said:


> I'm really commited to starting to be a vegetarian. I've always leaned toward being one any way naturally. Tried and failed in the past, longest stretch was 8 months. Where are my veggie friends? Any tips or advice for me that you could share is welcome!



Vegan here.

You didn't fail. You pull-started the lawnmower and it died after 8 months. Start it again.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Tina said:


> I can't figure out why it should threaten someone what others put into their mouths.


indeed..its what i keep saying to the anti-gay mob too!

erm but seriously..if you really want to be a veggi because of ethical reasons it shouldnt be much of a problem especially as there are so many alternatives to meat. 
I was vegan for a while and have a few vegan friends. Veganism is harder in respects to eating out etc. Most resteraunts will have a veggi alternative..but not always vegan.
cooking too is easy as there are so many tofu and quarn alternatives to chicken and minced beef etc.. So you pretty much make the food as you would and substitute the meat with the soya protine or whatever.
i make a mean veggi shepherds pie.. even my truly carnivourous friends enjoy it! 
good luck and happy veggin!


----------

